# What's your favorite psalm, hymn, or, spiritual song?



## ClayPot (Jul 4, 2009)

What's your favorite psalm, hymn, or spiritual song to sing or listen to? Include an audio link if you can!

Among many others, I am a big fan of [video=youtube;abgY3pKNJeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abgY3pKNJeQ[/video].


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 4, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> What's your favorite psalm, hymn, or spiritual song to sing or listen to? Include an audio link if you can!
> 
> Among many others, I am a big fan of Fairest Lord Jesus.



How Sweet and Awful is the Place with Christ within Her Doors.
sorry no audio.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 4, 2009)

rbcbob said:


> How Sweet and Awful is the Place with Christ within Her Doors.
> sorry no audio.



Is this it?
How Sweet and Aweful Is the Place


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 4, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> rbcbob said:
> 
> 
> > How Sweet and Awful is the Place with Christ within Her Doors.
> ...



That's it, thanks


----------



## christianhope (Jul 4, 2009)

Psalm 23 a capella


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 4, 2009)

Psalm 121 to the tune French

sung _a capella_.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 4, 2009)

Psalm 84:7ff. in the RPCNA Psalter:

Advancing still from strength to strength,
They go where other saints have trod,
Till each to Zion comes at last,
And stands before the face of God.

&c., &c.


----------



## Knoxienne (Jul 4, 2009)

98A from the RPCNA psalter.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 4, 2009)

I think probably Psalm 124; old 124th (and if I may borrow a link)
Psalm124-II-ScottishMetricalP...
I do like Psalm 115 to Non Nobis as arranged by PB's Pastor Todd Ruddell; and miss singing it. http://www.calonsong.org/CalontirSongs/nonnobisdoylemain.mid


----------



## Whitefield (Jul 4, 2009)

Lift High the Cross


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 4, 2009)

Hmmm...

Abide With Me
Not What My Hands Have Done

oh, and O Lord of Hosts, How Lovely (#159 Blue CRC Hymnal)


----------



## dbroyles (Jul 4, 2009)

Psalm 100


----------



## blhowes (Jul 4, 2009)

My favorite Psalm so far is Psalm 117:1,2:
Audio mp3 Recording Psalm 117 v1-2 sung to Regent's Square « Recordings « Psalm Singing Online - psalm-singing.org

One of my favorite hymns is "And Can It Be":
[video=youtube;sQeIGbKqiw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQeIGbKqiw8[/video]

I'm not sure which is my favorite spiritual song.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 4, 2009)

Psalm 147:1-11

[video=youtube;LB2efUp33B0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB2efUp33B0&feature=PlayList&p=6DA1ACAC829AE22B&index=0&playnext=1[/video]


----------



## dbh (Jul 4, 2009)

*Good theme day before Sabbath*

When I Survey the wondrous cross, by Watts
http://www.cyberhymnal.org/htm/w/h/e/whenisur.htm

and this by Cowper


God moves in a mysterious way 
His wonders to perform;
He plants His footsteps in the sea,
And rides upon the storm.

Deep in unfathomable mines
Of never-failing skill,
He treasures up His bright designs,
And works His sovereign will.

Ye fearful saints, fresh courage take:
The clouds ye so much dread
Are big with mercy, and shall break
In blessings on your head.

Judge not the Lord by feeble sense,
But trust Him for His grace:
Behind a frowning providence
He hides a smiling face.

His purposes will ripen fast,
Unfolding every hour:
The bud may have a bitter taste,
But sweet will be the flower.

Blind unbelief is sure to err,
And scan His work in vain:
God is His own interpreter,
And He will make it plain.


----------



## Theognome (Jul 4, 2009)

Psalm 150.

Theognome


----------



## student ad x (Jul 4, 2009)

Amazing Grace - John Newton

[video=youtube;PHpye0M34JQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHpye0M34JQ[/video]


----------



## Skyler (Jul 4, 2009)

Amazing Grace--see link provided by StudentAdX.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jul 4, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Psalm 84:7ff. in the RPCNA Psalter:
> 
> Advancing still from strength to strength,
> They go where other saints have trod,
> ...


Here is a link to Psalm 84B:http://www.manhattanreformed.org/psalms/07_Psalm_84-B.mp3


----------



## Poimen (Jul 4, 2009)

Psalm 110 to the tune of 'All Saints New'.


----------



## charliejunfan (Jul 4, 2009)

My favorite NON Psalm is A Mighty Fortress is our God


----------



## KMK (Jul 4, 2009)

"Hallelujah, What A Savior!" Philip Bliss

http://media.songsandhymns.org/mp3/HallelujahWhatASavior.mp3


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Jul 5, 2009)

*Hard to choose just one*

My favorite is My Jesus I Love Thee
A runner up is "Oh the Deep Deep Love of Jesus"

BTW my boys and I just did a lyric discussion on "Fairest Lord Jesus". We do them because we often don't comtemplate the words we sing on Sundays while we sing them. My aim is to have them sing them with more meaning in the future because they are actually thinking about the words to the songs.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is my favorite psalm Audio mp3 Recording Psalm 107 v23-31 sung to Lochbroom « Recordings « Psalm Singing Online - psalm-singing.org

My current favorite hymn is Nothing But The Blood. This is the Indelible Grace version
[video=youtube;Aw4165AJ5Xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw4165AJ5Xw[/video]

I am calling this a spiritual song. Its from Psalm 51 by Glory Revealed- Restore to me
[video=youtube;IfRUMc8Wa5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfRUMc8Wa5M[/video]


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 5, 2009)

Psalm 150.
And one that is a bit out of place it is called
Green Pastures.


----------



## Grymir (Jul 5, 2009)

Mega Dittos on A Mighty Fortress


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 5, 2009)

I _love_ the song "Jesus, Thank You."


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 5, 2009)

Psalm 72 (Scottish Psalter Version) to the tune Effingham. 

The national anthem of Christ's Kingdom.


----------



## JennyG (Jul 5, 2009)

Vonnie:


> hard to choose just one


You can say that again!

For psalms, I think the AV stands above any metrical version, and they are very beautiful sung unadorned to Anglican chants. Sorry I can't give a link. For hymns-- equally hard to choose but maybe 

My song is love unknown,
My Saviour's love to me,
Love to the loveless shown, that they might lovely be.
O who am I, 
That for my sake
My Lord should take 
Frail flesh and die?
(Samuel Crossman, 17th century)

or Praise, my soul, the King of Heaven.

Please can someone tell me, is it thought wrong for Reformed believers to keep the seasons such as Advent, Lent, Easter, Whitsun?
To me the great hymns have always been most gloriously seasonal. They are an ever-changing joy and my answer to "favourite hymn" would probably differ according to the time of year!


----------



## Augusta (Jul 5, 2009)

Chris, we sing psalm 115 the same way. It's a huge favorite with the kids. I thanked many in the thread that are personal favorites or family favorites.

One of my personal favorites is psalm 27 from the 1650 Scottish psalter to the tune of Sankey.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Jul 5, 2009)

Very partial to "For all the Saints" ... 

For all the saints, who from their labor rest
who thee by faith before the world confessed
thy name, oh, Jesus, be forever blessed
alleluia, alleluia

[video=youtube;-m6MQI3fk-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m6MQI3fk-0[/video]

I still find it hard to listen to ... we sang this at the funeral of my first wife Debbie.


----------



## Zenas (Jul 5, 2009)

Amazing Grace.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 5, 2009)

I am not sure if this is a hymn or spiritual song, but I adore "And Can it Be" - particularly Indelible Grace's version. 

[video=youtube;FPKahizTOhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPKahizTOhI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bisonrancher (Jul 5, 2009)

One of my favorites - By the Sea of Crystal

By the sea of crystal, saints in glory stand,
Myriads in number, drawn from every land,
Robed in white apparel, washed in Jesus’ blood,
They now reign in heaven with the Lamb of God.

Out of tribulation, death and Satan’s hand,
They have been translated at the Lord’s command.
In their hands they’re holding palms of victory;
Hark! the jubilant chorus shouts triumphantly:

“Unto God Almighty, sitting on the throne,
And the Lamb, victorious, be the praise alone,
God has wrought salvation, He did wondrous things,
Who shall not extol Thee, holy King of Kings?”


----------



## jfschultz (Jul 5, 2009)

I Greet Thee Who My Sure Redeemer Art in the Trinity Hymnal. It is a beautiful expression of adoration and supplication. The tune, Tulon (10.10.10.10), is an abbreviation of Old 124 (10.10.10.10.10).

I also like RPCNA's 46C, which is also the second version of 46 in the Trinity Psalter.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 5, 2009)

jfschultz said:


> I Greet Thee Who My Sure Redeemer Art in the Trinity Hymnal. It is a beautiful expression of adoration and supplication. The tune, Tulon (10.10.10.10), is an abbreviation of Old 124 (10.10.10.10.10).
> 
> I also like RPCNA's 46C, which is also the second version of 46 in the Trinity Psalter.



While this is not my favorite, it's definitely near the top of my list. I first heard it when I was attending a rural church in France. It was sung in French of course. 


There are a few hymns fighting for a spot at the top of my list. 

"In Christ Alone"
"A Mighty Fortress"
"Amazing Grace (My Chains Are Gone" (Chris Tomlin & John Newton)
"How Deep the Father's Love for Us"


----------



## Whitefield (Jul 5, 2009)

Brian Withnell said:


> Very partial to "For all the Saints" ...
> 
> For all the saints, who from their labor rest
> who thee by faith before the world confessed
> ...



Ralph Vaughan Williams knew how to write wonderful music.


----------



## KMK (Jul 6, 2009)

Another favorite of mine is an old Vineyard song: "Your Beloved" (Check out this young lady's voice!)

[video=youtube;deCiG-c0_KI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deCiG-c0_KI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dovecat (Jul 6, 2009)

My favorite hymn is "Come Thou Fount of Every Blessing". I love the beautiful melody and the powerful words! 

Some of my favorite lines include:

Jesus sought me when a stranger,
Wandering from the fold of God;
He, to rescue me from danger,
Interposed His precious blood;

and

O to grace how great a debtor
Daily I’m constrained to be!
Let Thy goodness, like a fetter,
Bind my wandering heart to Thee.

[video=youtube;wUVr6vJ3zlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUVr6vJ3zlw[/video]


----------



## rpavich (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, I came from an AOG church with a lot of horrifying songs being sung, very man-centered.

I've not been saved all of my life so attending a reformed church and actually SINGING HYMNS, AND PSALMS is new to me but I have to say my pick is:

Doxology

Praise God, from Whom all blessings flow;
Praise Him, all creatures here below;
Praise Him above, ye heavenly host;
Praise Father, Son, and Holy Ghost.


I love them all but this one and Amazing Grace grab me...


I have to say; it's a privilege to just sing ANY hymn or Psalm, I'm not picky


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Jul 6, 2009)

No More My God
Before The Throne of God Above


----------

